# Website bauen? aber wie gehts weiter?



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mit Photoshop eine Website erstellt(also das design gemacht)
jetzt würde ich diese gerne in Dreamewaver einbauen, nur wie

kann mir da jemand mit TUTs oder so helfen

Unten ist nochmal mein Design als JPG zu sehen(habe es als photoshop datei auch gespeichert zum verändern!)


----------



## Frapet (29. Mai 2005)

Du lädst einfach die Website in Imageready (is bei PS dabei) und sliced es dann.
Dann als optimierte Version abspeichern & in Dreamweaver nachbearbeiten.
(Schau das du möglichst alle Slices in Benutzerslices umwandelst)
Am besten bei google eingeben: "Slicing" "Imageready" "Homepage" oder so.


----------



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

ich schau mal nach, falss noch jemand tuts hat oder mir per ICQ helfen kann bitte melden

ICQ: 137321939

www. csoclan .de .vu

kann mir noch jemand hlefen will das das main frame ne eigene HTML site wird, da ich ja da immer mit den buttons die site ändern will


----------



## Terrabug (29. Mai 2005)

KCobain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich schau mal nach, falss noch jemand tuts hat oder mir per ICQ helfen kann bitte melden
> 
> ICQ: 137321939
> 
> ...


Da musst du Frames einsetzten, die sind aber nicht wirklich schön. In den meisten Fällen empfiehlt sich da ein CMS. DeDi soll ganz gut sein   
Das kannst du dann später bedienen wie Word und alle Clanmitglieder können dan ihre Bereiche selbst editieren


----------



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

ja ich will das mit den frames machen!

nur wo geht das in Dreamweaver ich kann da niergends inline Frames einfügen!
kann mal nicht jemand ins icq kommen?


----------



## extracuriosity (29. Mai 2005)

Entweder lädst du dir auf der Macromedia Seite ein Extension runter, dass Iframes verarbeitet, oder du scriptest es selbst, was wirklich nicht so schwer ist. 
    Wenn dein Tabellenlayout steht kommt einfach in die entsprechende (leere) Zelle ein 

```
<iframe src="deinContent.html" name="nameFürIframe" width="xx" height="xx" scrolling="auto"></iframe>
```
 Wichtig ist, dass du einen Namen vergibst, damit du den Iframe später über target=xx ansteuern kannst. Als Höhe und Breite gibst du die Maße der Zelle an, in der sich der Iframe befindet.
  Dazu noch ein bisschen Lektüre:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm

 EDIT: Was mir eben noch einfällt. Layoutechnisch musst du beachten, dass sich die Zwischenräüme (die über margin definiert werden) der Tabellenzelle und der Zielseite addieren. Sowas kann einem später das ganze Layout versauen, deshalb vorher dran denken.


----------



## KCobain (29. Mai 2005)

hmm er zeigt aber immernoch keines im Design modus in Dreamweaver an nur in Frontpage


----------



## extracuriosity (29. Mai 2005)

Den Iframeinhalt siehst du nur in der Browservorschau


----------



## metty (30. Mai 2005)

Also wenn ich auf deine Seite gehe bemerke ich das es funktioniert hat oder?

Aber mal was anderes: Willst du die Navigation wirklich so lassen? Da bekommt man ja das kot***. Sorry, meine Meinung.


----------



## KCobain (30. Mai 2005)

mach halt mal ein paar vorschläge! bin für alle Tips offen!


----------



## metty (30. Mai 2005)

Soll ich Vorschläge machen oder auch gleich auch dein Layout kritisieren?


----------



## KCobain (30. Mai 2005)

Beides!

vielleicht haste ja auch ein Layout als Beispiel!


----------



## metty (30. Mai 2005)

Okay, dann leg ich mal los 

Aaaaalso:
Erstmal, wenn du deine Homepage auf 800x600 optimieren möchtest, sollte dein Photoshop Dokument höchstens 769 Pixel breit sein. Du musst rechts den Scrollbalken und einige andere Pixel noch am Rand abziehen. Mit 769 Pixel Breite (und 465 Pixel Höhe) triffst du genau die Auflösung 800x600.
Das Blau gefällt mir, allerdings ist die Schrift im Header alles andere als schön. Ein simpler Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief Effekt in Kombination mit einem Farbverlauf und dann auch noch Gold ist echt häßlich und ein echtes *don't*, sorry.
Was sollen das für komische Verschnörkelungen hinter dem Schriftzug sein  ?
Dein "(C) 2005 Cobain86" hängt da unten in der Luft, bring es doch in den Footer unten rechts mit weißer, nicht so fetter Typo, ein.
Die Navigation: *Viel* zu fett und groß, nimm eine kleinere Font und lass die häßliche gelbe Kontur raus.
Das "Logo" unten links ist viel zu groß und deplaziert, lass es entweder weg, mach ein neues oder pack es klein in den Header oder so...
Der Grüne Counter passt ja wohl garnicht, sowohl von der Farbe als auch vom Stil her, sorry.
Alles in allem solltest du dein Design nochmal grundlegend überdenken und dir einige andere gute Clanseiten angucken um deine etwas besser zu gestalten.

Zu deiner Frage ob ich ein Beispiellayout habe: Ja. Es ist auch aus meiner Anfangszeit und sicherlich auch nicht perfekt oder gut. Aber du kannst es dir ja mal angucken.

KLICK

Bei weiteren Fragen: Frag! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Hornet1704 (22. Oktober 2005)

aber nur wenn du mit frames arbeitest wenn du dich ein wneig in php einlernst dan kanste sogar mit switch machen dan brauchste ned 769 nehmen hier meine icq nummer wenn ich helfen soll 250739482


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Oktober 2005)

kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 769



Wie kommst Du denn auf den Wert? Ich glaube solche Tipps stehen noch in alten HTML-Büchern. 
Damals haben sich noch alle auf den IE bezogen. Aber andere Browser - andere Werte. Andere User - andere Werte (durch persönlich angepasste Browser).


----------



## Hornet1704 (23. Oktober 2005)

das bezieht sich ned auf den ie sondern auf die auflösung am besten wäre immer ne auflösung von 1024x 768 pixel 


ich mach meine hps immer so 

tabelle mit 800 breite und höhe unvariirbar.

der header is dan 800x120px
das linke menü 150x150px (wiederholpar kachelpar)
dan menü habe ich immer 100x100 px oder einfach einen backgroundfarbe genommen(spalte solte 500px breit sein ; da kommt dan der switchcode rein)
das rechte menü  wieder gleich wie beim linken menü
und der footer is bei mir immer 800x 100px

die grafiken vom layout solten immer kachelbar sein  son sind das unschöne übergänge


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Oktober 2005)

@Hornet1704:
Ich moechte Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


			
				Netiquette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.


----------



## Hornet1704 (23. Oktober 2005)

Endtschuldigung. Ich werde mich das nächste mal daran halten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Oktober 2005)

Hornet1704 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich mach meine hps immer so


Das ist keine Kritik, ich kenne schließlich Deine Arbeiten nicht.
Ich wollte mit meinem vorigen Posting nur darauf hinweisen das man Abstand von festen Größen nehmen sollte. Am besten ist es flexibel zu bleiben. Es kommt immer darauf an, was man darstellen möchte und was das Ziel der Site ist.

Seiten mit redaktionellen Artikeln (stern.de, spiegel.de) haben ein Raster wie die Zeitschriften (Spalten), vergleich das mal. Die Breite der Seiten ist auch auf 760 - 780 Pixel begrenzt (fest, keine automatische Anpassung der Tabellenbreite an das Browserfenster. Bei einer höheren Auflösung ist das natürlich doof, weil auf der Rechten seite eine große freie weiße Fläche entsteht.

Macromedia.com verlagert den Inhalt in die Mitte, das ist etwas geschickter.

tutorials.de benutzt für die Beiträge Tabellen die sich automatisch in der Breite anpassen. Man kann sich so die Breite nach belieben einstellen 

Auf meiner Homepage spiele ich etwas mit der Breite. Der Inhalt bleibt fest, aber das Layout passt sich teilweise auch dem Fenster an.

Mozilla.org protzt mit 900 pixeln Breite, aber die Tabelle passt sich kleineren Browsern an (sehr schön gelöst).

Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich Dir also recht. Viele Seiten sind sehr konservativ auf diese 760-780 Pixel begrenzt. Die Header- und Footergröße ist aber sehr verschieden, von gar nicht vorhanden bis extrem groß kommt alles vor.

In diesem Sinne: Es lebe die Variation!
Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Deiner Arbeit, vielleicht Denkst Du mal an meine Anregungen


----------



## Hornet1704 (23. Oktober 2005)

Also willst du mal Sachen sehen was ich gemacht habe. 

Grafiken und Codes Selber gemacht:

http://hornetbygothic.ho.funpic.de/Hornetshome/Index.php (Noch nicht fertig)

http://hornetbygothic.ho.funpic.de/animepiraten/ (inhalt fällt)

http://hornetbygothic.ho.funpic.de/rpg-planet/ (Für Hosting vorbereitet, darum fehlen einige Links)

Codes Geschrieben:

http://www.schulddergoetter.info.ms/

http://tod.worldofgothic.de/hp/ (muss noch überarbeitet werden)


----------

